# Logic Audio 5.5.1



## millemiti (10. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe meine Installations-CD für obiges Programm verloren. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich sie nach wie vor habe, und machte mein Powerpook platt, um das neue Leopard drauf zu spielen. danach mußte ich eben feststellen, dass ich die CD doch nicht mehr habe.
Den XSKey und dongel habe ich noch, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich auf legalem Weg wieder an die Software herankomme. 
wer kann mir da helfen, oder weiß wer eine Hotlinenummer, an die ich mich wenden könnte?
viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## chmee (10. März 2008)

1. Wende Dich an Apple. Ich weiss nicht, wer Dir sonst helfen sollte..
5.5.1 gehört immer noch zum Repertoire ( wenn auch nicht offiziell ), da es die letzte Version für Win-Systeme war/ist.

mfg chmee


----------

